# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  مصطلحات اردنيه كحيّه

## mylife079

جحشت الهرج أول مرة بسمعها 
تقال للشخص اللي بقاطع جماعة كانو بحكوا بموضوع هام وقيم وخش عليهم مثل الـ.. عا غفلة 

فكح 

ومعناه مزط او هرب 

تلولحي يا دالية 

تقال للشخص النحيف جدا وبترخرخ لدرجة الهبل 

حادي عن الراس واذرب 

بلهجة اهل اربد والمعنى وفي مقوله اخرى حيد عن الراس واذرب 
وتقال في الطوش او الخناقات انه يعني ما تعمل عمل كبير تندم عليه 
ولكان حاول توجع بشكل غير مباشر 
يعني لا تضرب واحد على راسه تنبلي فيه 

إحفظ هالّلطش

يقولها من أدى خدمة لحدا ومحملوا جميلة عليها

طقع - بكسر القاف 

يقال انها كلمة دخيلة وأصبحت متداولة ومنشؤها الزرقا(مجمع الباصات ) وبالأخص من شوفيرية السرافيس الكوستر وتعني اشي روعة ومنيح جثير 

فايـع/ فايـعة 

وتقال للبنت والولد اللي ماشيين عل الموظة أو على حل شعرهم أو شايفين حالهم - للتوضيح يعني من مناطق عمان الغربية وبالأخص عبدون وأخواتها 

هاك 
يعني خذ او القف.. بس من غير نفس 

بتتخوث يا ملوّث 

تقال لمن يحاول أن يخفف دمه وبتهبّل وهو فيش أزنخ من دمّو 



يلعن روما - 
مسبة قاسية جدا تقال عند الغضب بدل من سب الدين 

مشرّت - بكسر الرا وفتح الشين 
تقال عادة للظاربة فيوزاته او ولا حبة

الطنجير- كل اهل الاردن طناجير 
يقال انها من اصل طنجرة وتقال للشخص اللي مثل اللوح ومش عارف وين الله حاطّه 

الشنتير 
تقال للشخص اللي حجمه كبير وعالفاظي 

فستق فاظي 

تقال للشخص اللي بحكي كتير وما بعمل اشي

سحنة

معناها ملامح وجه الواحد ... ويا محلا هالسحن الأردني

يسنحك

معذرة ... ما زال البحث جاري عن معناها 

قووطر 

قزدر- وتستعمل في المناطق الأقل حظا

يلعن حرمو 

لا تحتاج الى تفسير! ... دليل احترام للنساء في الأردن

منغنغ- الله يطعمنا 
معناها معاه فلوس كثيرة وجيبته مليانة مصاري -

----------


## ashrafwater

جميل جدا بس كل بلد ولها  لهجة بس لهجتنا ما في بعدها من لهجة

----------


## M7MD

:Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووور يا محمد 

انا مغلبك معاي 

والله انك انشط عضو بالمنتدى بيشارك بمنتدى نحبك يا اردن

----------

